# Massey Ferguson 168



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey there guys....so I recently read on a webpage that the MF168 has only 56 horsepower at drawbar,and I am confused because I don't know what that means,for example if I am plowing does that means that the tractor has only 56 horsepower?Or what does the drawbar hp mean....here is the webpage where I read it: http://www.puddingsworld.com/Machinery/MF_Agricultural/mf_tractors/mf_168_79.htm
Hope you can help me,thanks.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

seriously no one can say something....?


----------

